# Anyone looking for/know someone interested in a shy Lab mix?



## Ezio (Feb 22, 2013)

This is from my shelter's FB page. Located in Comal County, TX. 


> Please "SHARE" and help find Coral a loving home! Unbelievably, Coral has been at our shelter for THREE YEARS!
> 
> Beautiful and gentle, chocolate Labrador Coral is 4 years, 4 months old and a fit 70 lbs. Her extreme shyness has had her passed over time and time again at the shelter. Pet Galaxy, Inc Pet Hotel, Resort, Spa and Training to the rescue! The trainers at Pet Galaxy have worked with Coral for the last few months in their 'Lodge and Learn' program and her confidence has blossomed! Here's what they have to say about her: "Coral is a wonderful dog, yes she is shy but sweet. She is great with dogs, cats are unknown as she ignores them on her daily walks. We could say so much more about this wonderful girl but why don't you meet her yourself!"
> 
> ...


----------



## St. Quiteria (Mar 23, 2015)

Sweet looking dog. Good luck, Coral!


----------

